# UNIQUE boys names.( unique or completly made up)



## youngwife20

Hi Ladies! I don't know what I am having . but I really would like to pick a few unique boys names , and would like to hear some names that you like or have heard of or made up yourself lol :) 

I like Max at the momment but its not so unique so i was thinking of making up a name that has max in it but i havent had much luck lol 

i came up with MAXikai ( MAXI-KY) is how you pronounce it but my husband doesnt like it lol


----------



## fairy_gem

Maxence

It's a real name, not made up :).


:flower:


----------



## fairy_gem

Some more...

Maxson
Maxfield
Maxavier
Maxciel
Maxden
Maxell
Maxium
Maxon
Maxton


Some that don't contain Max but that you could still use it as a nn:

Macarius 
Macklin


:flower:


----------



## Cherrybinky

Im so sorry I really dont like it. Pure plain Max is lovely. Im not a fan of made up names.


----------



## youngwife20

Thanks ladys! 

Maxson is cute!

Cherry- lol don't be sorry :p max is cute tho :p


----------



## sara1786

Maxence
Maxie
Maxen


Abbott
Maverick
Ario
Pike
Slade
Roth
Blaze
Ramsey
Cyrus
Danton
West
Rebel
Kenzo


----------



## youngwife20

Thanks sarah realy helpful x


----------



## WendyG

Sorry if some of these have already been posted!

Maxwell
Maxy
Maxef
Maxet
Maxxly
Maxo
Maxite
Maxmill
Maxlin


----------



## Blah11

i dont like made up names much either. you can be unique without just making a name up.

i like max, but when you add an i after max it reminds me of sanitary products :shrug:


----------



## DarlingMe

It reminded me of Malakai. I think he was a character in the never ending story. It's not max, but you could easily use max as a nickname since it is similar. :shrug:


----------



## eviestar

i like the name max

another boys name which isnt very common and i love is Leland :)


----------



## shelleney

Maximus
Maximillian
Maxwell


----------



## MummyStobe

Me and DH have Max on our shortlist of boys name. I really like it but can't decide if it goes with our surname (Salisbury). Not sure it flows together quite right because of the X and S together.


----------



## modern.mummy

When we were stuck on what to name our 2nd son we looked on american baby names websites as they tend to be more different. Then my oH suggested alexander so i said Xander and that was it! Our 1st son's middle name is Kai - not pronounced key or kay tho lol. If that helps maybe? or search googlr for unusual baby boys names may bring up something also x


----------



## Kaede351

I like the name Max... but not so keen on the names with other bits on the end. Try Maximilian (or other various spellings haha), it's more unusual than just Max... but it doesn't have that "made up" sound to it.

Me and DH are thinking of using Gryffin for a boy. Gryff for short :) It's unusual, but not too wierd IMO haha

XxX


----------



## youngwife20

Thank you ladies. i gues the made up sounding may not be a good idea lol


----------



## youngwife20

modern.mummy said:


> When we were stuck on what to name our 2nd son we looked on american baby names websites as they tend to be more different. Then my oH suggested alexander so i said Xander and that was it! Our 1st son's middle name is Kai - not pronounced key or kay tho lol. If that helps maybe? or search googlr for unusual baby boys names may bring up something also x

omg what a coincidence alexander was first in my boys name list. and kai was in there too , i think thats a great idea looking at american names! thanks :)


----------



## youngwife20

MummyStobe said:


> Me and DH have Max on our shortlist of boys name. I really like it but can't decide if it goes with our surname (Salisbury). Not sure it flows together quite right because of the X and S together.


i think that sounds really good! im saying it outloud it does flow! :)


----------



## youngwife20

malakai is actualy cute :) thank you! :) 

bla - i agree maxi padds lol


----------



## youngwife20

i was jusst thinking. names must have been made up at one point then other people liked it then carried it on lol isnt that how names exist lol


----------



## Ju_bubbs

youngwife20 said:


> i was jusst thinking. names must have been made up at one point then other people liked it then carried it on lol isnt that how names exist lol

I should imagine so!! Everything sounds strange until you're used to hearing it. I read a post from a lady on a thread a few days ago who thought the name 'marie' was really wierd and sounded 'made up' coz she had never heard it before! Ofcourse, it sounde very 'normal' and 'un-made up' to me, as its my middle anme, and i know loads of maries!


----------



## MUMOF5

I like Max on its own or Maxwell as a longer version. xx


----------



## youngwife20

Ju_bubbs said:


> youngwife20 said:
> 
> 
> i was jusst thinking. names must have been made up at one point then other people liked it then carried it on lol isnt that how names exist lol
> 
> I should imagine so!! Everything sounds strange until you're used to hearing it. I read a post from a lady on a thread a few days ago who thought the name 'marie' was really wierd and sounded 'made up' coz she had never heard it before! Ofcourse, it sounde very 'normal' and 'un-made up' to me, as its my middle anme, and i know loads of maries!Click to expand...

lol wow my best friends called marie lol i agree lots of names sound strange till you get used to it lol i may still make a name up  we shall see heeh :)


----------



## youngwife20

cannot stand maxwell it sounds like a realy old name lol


----------



## brownlieB

I was gonna suggest Malakai but someone beat me to it! My friend has a son called Macaulay and is called Mac for short which sounds like max xx


----------



## youngwife20

brownlieB said:


> I was gonna suggest Malakai but someone beat me to it! My friend has a son called Macaulay and is called Mac for short which sounds like max xx

that sounds unique ive never heard of that name how do you pronounce it 

mack-cool-lay? x


----------



## Ju_bubbs

youngwife20 said:


> brownlieB said:
> 
> 
> I was gonna suggest Malakai but someone beat me to it! My friend has a son called Macaulay and is called Mac for short which sounds like max xx
> 
> that sounds unique ive never heard of that name how do you pronounce it
> 
> mack-cool-lay? xClick to expand...

As in macaulay culkin, the kid who played the boy in the home alone movies!


----------



## Frankie

My friends called her boy Ne-Yo Sean Christopher


----------



## Kaede351

No way... She actually called him Ne-Yo?! :/

I like Macaulay... That's a really nice boys name! 

XxX


----------



## youngwife20

ju- ohh i know who you mean i didnt know that was his name lol


----------



## xMissxZoiex

I Love the name Maxxie, If i hadent already used it for my doggy it would be number 1 on my list for baby names :)

I Also Like
Maxwell

or just plain Max is great :)


----------



## 08marchbean

I know someone called Maxari


----------



## chelsdavison

love the name 'theone' pronounced thee-own. love how its spelt the one! name also means gift from above x


----------



## kellyfc

fairy_gem said:


> Some more...
> 
> Maxson
> Maxfield
> Maxavier
> Maxciel
> Maxden
> Maxell
> Maxium
> Maxon
> Maxton
> 
> 
> Some that don't contain Max but that you could still use it as a nn:
> 
> Macarius
> Macklin
> 
> 
> :flower:

ABSOLUTELY LOVE MAXSON!!! so cute!!!


----------



## youngwife20

I like Maxari actualy! :) its very unique! :)


----------



## BridieChild

If you want to be unique but not too out there - what about spelling it Maks?


----------



## Nathyrra

When naysayers tell you that they don't like made up names, they should note that all names were made up once rofl.

I hear the name Maxim and Maximillion flying about in Germany quite alot.


----------



## youngwife20

see i think that too every name didnt exist once. then did exist lol someone had to make it up then it cought on hehe :)


----------



## youngwife20

BridieChild said:


> If you want to be unique but not too out there - what about spelling it Maks?

 i like that! :) that way looks less nicknameish . :) thank u :flower:


----------

